
Machine Learning professor on Google Brain and other commercial ML research labs - rrampage
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1017616703864307712.html
======
smithmayowa
Well this is expected considering the fact that people who go into academia
research tend to really love what they are doing, and while not implying the
opposite for corporate researcher, they generally do love to work on things
that make their company more money and sees them also earn more money as a
result, so sadly "its all about the money stupid"

